# Found puppies need homes~ North Alabama



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Found puppies on Eva road, what appeared to be the momma dog was run over. Puppies appeared well cared for, old enough to wean~ very social~ so incredibly CUTE!!! I can't imagine why they were out on Eva road but they needed to be collected and brought into a warm place. The problem is I don't want 5 more dogs~ I have six dogs of my own!! I've brought these puppies home and I plan to worm them and get them some puppy vaccines from TSC tomorrow. YOU need to come adopt one of these puppies and the only thing I want in return is your personal guarantee that you will spay or neuter the puppy you take please!!

I don't know how old the puppies are or what the breeding in them is~ but my best GUESS is about 6 to 8 weeks old and I THINK they will be medium sized dogs. The little brown ones are one boy and two girls, the little black one boy and one girl ~I may have both the little black ones homes by morning but thats not a sure thing~ the only sure thing is YOU NEED A PUPPY!

I am located in North Alabama , about 7 miles off the 322 exit on the I65 freeway.
Call/ text or email
951-258-7026
Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

They are adorable! Thank you for saving them. If they were up north here they'd get homes in minutes


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

So cute! look like a bit of Rottweiler  I can't have another one right now but thank you so much for taking them in. I hope they find good homes quickly.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Angie and Sidepasser are in North Alabama, I think. Perhaps they need a puppy or know of someone who needs a puppy? Yes, I'm an enabler :spinsmiley:

RIP poor Momma Dog . Thank you, Cheryl for taking them in. They are adorable! 

In His Love
Mich


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Such cute puppies!! And thank you for taking them in!! I would do the same - Put them on craigslist or FB and you might find homes quickly. In my neck of the woods, there's a yard sale kind of site on FB - try that, ok?


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I've only got two left and someone is coming out to see one of the pups yet tonight. I"ll still try to home the last pup as I'd rather have a summer pup than a winter pup....but just one pup left...if it doesn't get a good home I'll keep it! Thanks for all the help~ and there is still at least one pup~ maybe two if these people don't show so if you after a pup call me!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

those are such cute puppies but unfortunately I live in a subdivision and already have one indoor dog - can't have another here. When I get another farm though, I will definitely be in the market for a couple of indoor/outdoor dogs!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Cheryl, thank you so much for taking those pups into your home and tending them as you have. They were quite fortunate you came along and were willing to do so.


----------

